# Running FreeBSD on Acer Aspire One



## empty (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I`am interested in running FreeBSD on Acer Aspire One, anybody done this yet?

All thoughts and info is appreciated.

Best Regards empty


----------



## marius (Nov 24, 2008)

It seems to work fine as far as I know, although I don't personally own such a computer myself. The only problem I've heard of must be the card reader that doesn't work.


Edit:

I suddenly found this one http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=382


----------



## empty (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Strange i did not found that thread.


----------



## SnorreSelmer (Feb 10, 2010)

Which of the two card-readers would that be? I have the white 8GB SSD version with a 16GB SDHC card in the left-side slot for extra storage. Would suck if I lost access to 2/3 of the storage on my AAO. (I'm thinking of installing FreeBSD 8.0 btw.)


----------



## oliverh (Feb 10, 2010)

They're refering to FreeBSD 7.x. FreeBSD 8 has got SDHC support for the most common chipsets.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 11, 2010)

I've managed to find:

http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=12877
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=12908
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=12895
&
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=12799

HTH


----------



## frankpeng (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, guys!
I have installed FreeBSD on 8 Acer Aspire One computers. Only one got problem. After I installed, everything shows ok. Then I boot it. It reports Error 17. I used dump and restore from another hard drive. The same thing. Then I booted from another USB hard drive and did a `bsdlabel -B /dev/ad2s1` Then everything is OK.


----------

